# هل تستطيع الدول السيطرة على عمالقة العالم الرقمي؟



## paul iraqe (9 يناير 2021)

بأقل من عقدين شكلت مجموعات التكنولوجيا إمبراطوريات عملاقة من خلال منصاتها الرقمية (رويترز)



يواجه  عمالقة التكنولوجيا لأول مرة مقاومة من الدول، حيث أصبح نفوذ هذه الشركات  -التي تعتبر أبرز الأطراف المستفيدة من جائحة كورونا- مثيرا للقلق.
 وتريد الصين والولايات المتحدة، وأوروبا أيضا، الاعتماد على قوانين  مكافحة الاحتكار التي تم تجاهلها منذ فترة طويلة لاستعادة السيطرة. لكن هل  يعد هذا كافيا؟
 تقول الكاتبة مارتين أورونغ -في التقرير الذي نشره موقع ميديابارت (Mediapart)  الفرنسي- إن زمن عدم التدخل المطلق قد ولى بالنسبة لعمالقة التكنولوجيا.  بعد سنوات من المديح والتمتع بالحرية المطلقة، بدأت هذه الشركات تواجه  مقاومة أكبر بكثير مما كانت تتوقعه من الدول.
 فمن المؤكد أن الرؤساء التنفيذيين لشركات التكنولوجيا العملاقة أدركوا  هذا التغير، خلال جلسة الاستماع أمام لجنة تحقيق برلماني في 29 يوليو/تموز  2020. وحتى ذلك الحين، كانوا أبطالا تم التغافل عما ارتكبوه من تهرب ضريبي،  وسحق للمنافسين، ونهب للحقوق الاجتماعية، بفضل موقعهم الاحتكاري.
 وبدا أن القيمة السوقية لمجموعتهم، والتي تتجاوز في الوقت الحالي الناتج  المحلي الإجمالي للعديد من البلدان وتضمن انتصار مؤشرات البورصة  الأميركية، تحميهم من كل ما قد يضر بمصلحتهم.
 ويتشارك حاليا مسؤولون منتخبون في الولايات المتحدة والاتحاد الأوروبي  والرئيس الصيني شي جين بينغ الرأي ذاته، حول رؤساء هذه الشركات، حيث  يعتبرون أنهم يتمتعون بنفوذ واسع.
 وبدأ الجميع يشعر بالقلق من النفوذ الذي تكتسبه الرأسمالية الرقمية،  والتي تعتبر شركات عملاقة قليلة رمزا لها. ويمثل هذا النفوذ قوة اقتصادية  تهدد بالتحول إلى قوة سياسية لا يمكن السيطرة عليها، في وقت أو في آخر، إذا  لم يتم اتخاذ أي إجراء، وفقا لبعض القادة السياسيين والاقتصاديين.
 ففي أقل من عقدين من الزمن، شكلت هذه المجموعات إمبراطوريات عملاقة من  خلال منصاتها الرقمية. ومع انتشار الجائحة، أصبحت زعيمة الاقتصاد. ولأنها  خبيرة بالتجارة الإلكترونية والعمل عن بعد وتكنولوجيا المعلومات منذ فترة  طويلة، قدمت هذه المجموعات حلولا جاهزة لهذه الأزمة الصحية التي فرضت  التباعد الاجتماعي محققة نجاحا مذهلا.
 ومن خلال التدخل في كثير من المجالات مثل الطب والتعليم عن بعد وحتى  الخدمات المصرفية، تبث تلك الشركات شعورا بأنها قادرة على حل كل المشاكل  وتحدي القواعد القائمة.
 ويبدو أن هذا التوغل في عالم المال، واستحداث النقود والصلاحيات الناتجة  عن ذلك، هو ما دفع حكومة بكين إلى استهداف العملاق الصيني علي بابا بشدة.







الملياردير جاك ما مؤسس "علي بابا" تجرأ على انتقاد الحزب الشيوعي الصيني في أكتوبر/تشرين الأول (وكالة الأنباء الأوروبية) 

فقد تجرأ مؤسس المجموعة، الملياردير جاك ما، على انتقاد الحزب الشيوعي  الصيني في أكتوبر/تشرين الأول الماضي. وبعد بضعة أسابيع، تم طرح شركته  الفرعية الرئيسية "آنت غروب" (Ant Group) المتخصصة في الدفع الرقمي،  للاكتتاب العام. وكان من المنتظر أن يكون ذلك أكبر اكتتاب عام في العالم،  بقيمة 30 مليار دولار، كما توقعت الصحافة المالية.
 ولكن، وبناء على أوامر الرئيس الصيني شي جين بينغ شخصيا، حظرت السلطات هذه العملية أوائل نوفمبر/تشرين الثاني الماضي.
 وتضيف الكاتبة أن "آنت غروب" تعهدت بتطبيق جميع قرارات المنظمين  الصينيين والالتزام بنشاطاتها التقليدية، وهي الدفع الرقمي. لكن الحكومة  تعتزم المضي قدما واستعادة السيطرة على "علي بابا" التي تمتعت حتى ذلك  الحين بالحرية المطلقة.
 وفي 24 ديسمبر/كانون الأول، فتحت السلطات المعنية بالمنافسة تحقيقا ضد  "علي بابا" لممارسات احتكارية. وأصبح جاك ما منبوذا من النظام الصيني.  وبينما هو يضاعف تصريحاته بالصحافة العالمية، منذ أكتوبر/تشرين الأول، أصبح  يلتزم الصمت مؤخرا.
 ودون التوجه إلى أساليب القسر الصينية، لا تختلف الطرق التي اعتمدتها  الولايات المتحدة والدول الأوروبية من أجل احتواء النفوذ المتزايد لعمالقة  التكنولوجيا، فكلاهما يفكر في إعادة تفعيل قوانين مكافحة الاحتكار.
 وفي وقت خلصت فيه لجنة تحقيق من مجلس النواب الأميركي إلى ضرورة وضع حد  لاحتكارات عمالقة التكنولوجيا الأميركيين، فتحت وزارة العدل تحقيقا نهاية  أكتوبر/تشرين الأول الماضي ضد غوغل، للاشتباه في إساءة استخدام مركزها  المهيمن. وفي 9 ديسمبر/كانون الأول، خضعت فيسبوك لملاحقات قضائية بسبب  الممارسات المناهضة للمنافسة من قبل لجنة المنافسة الأميركية وتحالف من 48  ولاية ومنطقة أميركية.


[YOUTUBE]RFsgTff4vf4&feature=emb_title[/YOUTUBE]


​ من جانبها، كشفت المفوضية الأوروبية في 15 ديسمبر/كانون الأول عن مسودة  قواعد مشددة ستفرض على القطاع الرقمي. وتهدف القاعدة الأولى، التي أطلق  عليها اسم قانون الخدمات الرقمية، إلى فرض تنظيم المحتويات على مواقع  التواصل الاجتماعي، مع صلاحيات التدخل في كل دولة عضو. أما القاعدة الثانية  فهي قانون الأسواق الرقمية، وترمي إلى منع تهديد المنافسة الحرة.
 وتمثل هذه الرغبة في العودة إلى تطبيق قوانين مكافحة الاحتكار، التي  ظهرت في العالم أجمع تقريبا، منعطفا حقيقيا. وتحت تأثير مدرسة شيكاغو،  أصبحت القوانين المناهضة للمنافسة على مدى 30 عاما الماضية تطبق على نطاق  ضيق. فمن المفترض أن يوفر السوق حلولا لمشاكله الخاصة، وإن لم يثبت حدوث  مواقف معينة تضر بالمستهلكين، فلا داعي للتدخل.
 بناء على هذا المعيار، قررت السلطات المعنية بالمنافسة في أوروبا  والولايات المتحدة التدخل وربما المعاقبة. وعند استجواب رؤساء عمالقة  التكنولوجيا أمام محاكم مختلفة، دافعوا عن موقفهم متحججين بالدفاع عن  المستهلكين. وجادلوا بأنهم طوروا تقنيات رقمية ذات كفاءة متزايدة، وأتيحت  للمستهلكين مجانا.
*
*

*إعادة قوانين مكافحة الاحتكار*

 تذكر الكاتبة أنه بعيدا عن السماح بزيادة الإنتاجية، كما تفترض النظريات  الاقتصادية التقليدية، أدت الابتكارات التكنولوجية السنوات الأخيرة، على  العكس من ذلك، إلى انخفاض في الأجور، وتدهور سوق العمالة والحقوق  الاجتماعية، وزيادة التفاوتات.
 وطوّرت شركات التكنولوجيا العمالقة -التي تسيطر على العالم الرقمي  بأكمله- نموذجا يسمح لها بضمان الحصول على القيمة التي تمثل لهم دخلا  عالميا غير مسبوق، مما أدى إلى ما يسميه الاقتصادي سيدرك دوراند "إقطاعية  تكنولوجية".


[YOUTUBE]y4N0_gLFma8&feature=emb_title[/YOUTUBE]


​ وفي السنوات الأخيرة، فرضت المفوضية الأوروبية عقوبات على الشركات  الرقمية العملاقة في عدة مناسبات، دون أن تظهر هذه العقوبات أدنى تأثير على  ممارساتها.
 وفي إطار مشروع القواعد المشددة، تخطط المفوضية للمضي قدما وفرض حل  مجموعة ما إذا لزم الأمر، في حال اعتبرت محتكرة بالسوق الأوروبية. وإذا قدم  هذا الاقتراح يوما ما فسيظل تهديدا من المفترض ألا يتم تنفيذه أبدا.
 ووفقا للمراقبين، لن تتمكن المفوضية أبدا من فرض حل مجموعة أميركية،  وذلك لأن أوروبا، التي تحظر أي دعم عام مباشر أو غير مباشر، عجزت خلال 20  عاما عن إنشاء شركة تكنولوجيا عملاقة، وساهمت بدلا من ذلك في إحباط كل  الفرص التي كانت موجودة.
 لطالما نجحت الشركات الرقمية العملاقة في مواجهة جميع الهجمات من خلال  الإدلاء بحجة قوية، فالوقوف في وجه تطويرها، أو حتى فرض حلها، من شأنه أن  يفسح المجال أمام عمالقة التكنولوجيا الصينيين. لكن، سيطرة حكومة بكين على  مجموعة "علي بابا" حرمتهم من تقديم هذه الحجة الآن.


https://www.aljazeera.net/news/scienceandtechnology/2021/1/7/عمالقة-العالم-الرقمي-نهاية-زمن-عدم


----------



## أَمَة (25 يونيو 2021)

وراء عمالقة العالم الرقمي مؤسسات بشرية عالمية منتشرة في كل العالم تحت اسماء مختلفة للتغطية و التمويه و هي في الحقيقة في يد مؤسسة واحدة هدفها السيطرة على العالم لتحقيق ايديولوجيتها. العالم وقع في فخ حب العالم بما فيه من شهوات المظاهر و الأبهة و العظمة و القوة و الثراء. 

الرب حظرنا من حب العالم، و لكن للإسف بدأنا حقبة زمنية مخيفة لأن الشرير زاد شره بشكل بارع إذ زين للناس الخطية بأشكال مزركشة بكلام لطيق و أفكار ثورية تبدو على أنها إيجابية في حين انها تؤدي الى الهلاك. الإنسان البعيد عن الله أكل الطعم و جرى وراء تعاليم العالم بدلا من تعاليم الله.

أظن أن زمام الأمر قد فلت و لن يكن سيطرة على هذه المؤسسات، و الخلاص لمن يقف ضد الطيار و يصبر الى النهاية.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 أكتوبر 2021)

أَمَة قال:


> وراء عمالقة العالم الرقمي مؤسسات بشرية عالمية منتشرة في كل العالم تحت اسماء مختلفة للتغطية و التمويه و هي في الحقيقة في يد مؤسسة واحدة هدفها السيطرة على العالم لتحقيق ايديولوجيتها. العالم وقع في فخ حب العالم بما فيه من شهوات المظاهر و الأبهة و العظمة و القوة و الثراء.
> 
> الرب حظرنا من حب العالم، و لكن للإسف بدأنا حقبة زمنية مخيفة لأن الشرير زاد شره بشكل بارع إذ زين للناس الخطية بأشكال مزركشة بكلام لطيق و أفكار ثورية تبدو على أنها إيجابية في حين انها تؤدي الى الهلاك. الإنسان البعيد عن الله أكل الطعم و جرى وراء تعاليم العالم بدلا من تعاليم الله.
> 
> أظن أن زمام الأمر قد فلت و لن يكن سيطرة على هذه المؤسسات، و الخلاص لمن يقف ضد الطيار و يصبر الى النهاية.



  شكرا جزيلا امي الفاضلة على الرد الايماني الرب يبارك لكم خدمتكم الجميلة تحياتي وتقديري لشخصكم


----------

